# Low Fomap Diet



## maplebeez (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been following this diet most of the summer. Similar to the mediterranean diet & recommended by doctors for individuals with digestive problems. Eating baked, grilled meats, fish, rice, certain fresh/frozen vegetables, fruits, yogurt, some spices & gluten free items, and it seems to be working. My doctor thinks it's a healthy eating plan. Has anybody out there tried it? And is it considered a long-term diet solution? I don't want to go back to being sick & house-bound. Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2016)

My diet is a lot like that and I don't see why it can't be a long term solution.


----------



## Carla (Sep 20, 2016)

I have been LOW FODMAP a couple years now. It has helped a lot but there are times when some things might give me problem. It's not the most exciting diet and is limiting, making dining out almost impossible. Have you purchased any of the books? There are many what they call challenges, trying different foods to see if they are tolerated. Yeah well, haven't gotten too far with that, mainly because I know what things don't cause problem and if I have had enough of not feeling well. (And being housebound as you say) Long term solution? Do you mean will we have to stay on this diet forever? I don't know your diagnosis, but for me, I think so. Not loving it but feeling better is a reasonable trade-off.


----------



## maplebeez (Sep 21, 2016)

I completely agree with you Carla, about knowing which foods I should avoid, but the problem is my family is becoming annoying by continually insisting, "you're feeling better now....you should be able to eat anything," or "this is no way to eat for the rest of your life," while they scarf down, pizza, ice cream & desserts drenched in whipped cream nuts & chocolate in front of me.  This summer, I've eaten a few times at Applebee's ordering from their Wood-Fire Grill Menu & choosing grilled beef or chicken, sweet potatoes & green beans without having digestive issues. And Subway & Panera can make you sandwiches or salads any way you like. I haven't purchased any books about this diet, but have lots of info from nutritionists.....the problem is one says its okay to eat a certain food like pumpkin & another says no pumpkin, or I eat something on the approved list once without symptoms , but the next time I try it, my stomach's upset....it's very confusing.  My doctor isn't making it any easier, first thinking I was gluten intolerant but I'm able to eat white bread, toast & bagels, or lactose intolerant.....no bad effects from coffee creamer or 2% milk...so now he thinks it could be IBS, but after all my trips to the hospital & lab this summer, I just can't go through another battery of tests.....so I'll stick with this diet, since feeling better & getting back to my regular routines is a great motivator!  Thanks for your input & have a great day!


----------



## Carla (Sep 21, 2016)

Patsy Catsos has a good book IBS Free at Last, it is an excellent book for reference-with the elimination diet. I refer to that whenever I have question. My gastro has told me I am gluten intolerant and 100% agree, can't eat any without getting sick, sometimes taking a couple weeks till I am over it. Definitely gluten-free is suggested with this diet and lactose-free products, so those two are a given to start. Then, even things like ketchup is a no-no. 

Talk to your doctor about the permanency of this diet. I, on the other hand have no doubt as this is a chronic condition. I have recently given up brewed coffee, now that was a tough one. I should not have been drinking it at all, it creates stomach acidity but being the stubborn person I am I still drank a couple cups of the 50%. Till recently. People don't understand but if you have this problem this diet is worth the sacrifice in order to feel better. I cannot "cheat" but sometimes willing to take small risks as you describe. Make sure you stay away from any artificial sweeteners too! I think it is better to understand the foods you can eat as opposed to forbidden foods.

There are LOW FODMAP recipes on Pinterest, have you looked there? Might help eliminate boredom. Yes, there are some foods that are approved on one version of this diet and it may not be listed on another. You can always try it. My biggest problem is sometimes I can eat something one day and have no problem but the next time, not so much. I miss a lot of favorite foods--pastas, pizza, ice-cream, hoagies, fresh bread,-it's not that I ate a lot of these things but once in a while was a real treat. Nutritious foods like broccoli, cauliflower, beans, lentils, rye bread, apples, pears, peaches all no-nos.

Question, did you lose a lot of weight before going on this diet? (Without trying) A couple of my doctors I think, did not believe I was eating normally. There are doctors unwilling to accept this type of diet--actually, they recommend high fiber. Tried that OMG. Then they look at me like I was crazy. My local Drs just weren't current. Have to travel a ways to a gastro but it has proven to be worthwhile. He is willing to try things even if it's not been completely accepted by mainstream. Peace..


----------



## maplebeez (Sep 21, 2016)

Couldn't eat much of anything most of June.....spent most of my time running to the bathroom.  Didn't realize how much weight I'd lost until I visited my PCP. High fiber & Probiotics made things even worse. However, before being discharged, the GI specialist said he thought my digestive problems were related to a severe stomach virus, which sent me to the doctor, in the first place & because I'm a "senior," it could take months to "reset" my stomach. Right now, I'm craving ice cream & on one low fodmap check-list, it says to look for lactose free varieties but first check the ingredients (chemical additives) on the package.  I will be on the lookout for the book you recommend.  And as my very, health conscious, seventy-something neighbor reminded me: the older you get, you'll discover there are lots of foods that don't agree with you anymore.... but remember there are other people out there dealing with much worse health problems.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## maplebeez (Sep 22, 2016)

Carla I hope you can answer this question....I bought a box of gluten free pasta at the grocery store yesterday, which listed rice flour on the front of the box, list says but didn't realize getting home this pasta also contains corn flour & I've been avoiding corn since being told by the GI doctor not to eat it.....think it's safe for me to try it? Thanks.


----------



## Carla (Sep 23, 2016)

Remember gf does not always mean LOW FODMAP so we have to also read to make sure there isn't an ingredient we have to avoid. Like I say, it's confusing when one list approves of something when another one does not. Corn, I think is acceptable for gf. The unfortunate thing about corn today is most is gmo. This is why I eat mostly organic, it really has made a huge difference for me.

Most pastas and noodles that are gf contain either rice flour, corn flour or both. I actually prefer the corn myself as it tastes more like regular pasta. I have eaten it with no problem, but you know, we are all different. Pasta sauce is acidy and may even contain ingredients not recommended for LOW FODMAP. I make my own sauce and use it sparingly. I don't use onion or garlic as they are no-nos. If it were me, I would try the pasta but avoid corn--fresh, frozen, canned unless it is not gmo.

Last visit to my dr we had a conversation about why sometimes when I think I'm doing everything right I have an episode. Then I said to him, "I guess it's not an exact science, is it?" He agreed. If you are having a bad time, you may consider caffeine if you are a coffee drinker. I have given up brewed coffee, but seem to be doing OK with instant-one cup only! You kind of have to eliminate any thing you may suspect and see how it goes.

Again, we may each tolerate different things. Sometimes we need to try stuff to see first if we tolerate them and if we like them. A lot of gf foods I have tried but did not care for, especially bread. It's a lot of trial-n-error!  I am not an expert by any means, I just have been on this a little longer. It does try our patience!


----------



## maplebeez (Sep 24, 2016)

Carla, you are spot on that people with this problem can or can't tolerate different things.  That's what's making this all the more confusing. I used rice vinegar (on the approved list) once on a salad without problems, but the next time I tried it, immediately felt my stomach gurgling & churning.  The GI doctor specifically told me "No" broccoli, corn, peaches, pears, or plums. One list from a nutritionist says ricotta & cottage cheese are okay & another list says to avoid these foods. I've learned I can tolerate shredded cheese easier than slices of cheese. My brother who is no medical/nutritional expert suggests I line up all the foods I've been avoiding this summer.....take a few bites & see what happens. He might be on to something! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carla (Sep 24, 2016)

You are so right. Because it is LOW FODMAP, it doesn't automatically mean we can tolerate it. One day, we can eat it and the next time, problem! That is why they set up these "challenges" in the book. I'll be honest though--I haven't really done this myself. At my age, I don't want to experiment too much plus I have other things to do besides running to the bathroom or worrying about where to find one when I go out. It is enough to make us crazy!


----------



## maplebeez (Oct 28, 2016)

Carla, need your advice......family wedding this weekend, dinner is a buffet full of fried, greasy, spicy foods, everything my PCP, the GI doctors & a nutritionist have told me to avoid (hopefully there's salad).....my sister is giving me grief telling me to "suck it up," & eat whatever's there. I might slip a bagel or dry cereal in my purse.  With two hundred people at the reception, I don't think the happy couple cares whether or not I eat dinner.


----------



## Carla (Oct 28, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> Carla, need your advice......family wedding this weekend, dinner is a buffet full of fried, greasy, spicy foods, everything my PCP, the GI doctors & a nutritionist have told me to avoid (hopefully there's salad).....my sister is giving me grief telling me to "suck it up," & eat whatever's there. I might slip a bagel or dry cereal in my purse.  With two hundred people at the reception, I don't think the happy couple cares whether or not I eat dinner.



Left you a PM.  Tell your sister it is not OK to disregard your diet for just one time, it doesn't work that way. If you want to be able to stick around and enjoy the reception, then you know what you have to do. If you were diabetic, they wouldn't insist you eat a slice of wedding cake!


----------



## maplebeez (Nov 1, 2016)

The problem is my sister's know-it-all friend has convinced her IBS is a psychological disorder, not a medical one (like colitis, chrone's or diabetes) & I'm only sticking to this diet (because I still won't join them at the chinese/italian buffets, or stuff my face full of cake, pie, candy) claiming I want to be the "center of attention." This from someone who based on medical information from the all-knowing Dr. Oz, warns me against the dangers of getting a flu shot (too late) eating greek yogurt, or rotisserie chicken. The nutritionist, I've been consulting, suggested I try some of the foods, I gave up (no broccoli, though) or taking a few bites of favorite spicy dishes & if I don't experience ill-effects......eat them infrequently, not  every day. PS: The wedding was nice......surprisingly I found enough to eat on the buffet.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Carla (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes, isn't it great being the center of attention.(not) This is why I may just stop going to family functions. You should listen to what your doctor says, in my opinion. I get a little tired of people's well-intended but useless advice. The bottom line, I feel is it really doesn't matter what any one else thinks! You still have to deal with it. You know, years ago they would advise to eat more fiber. Been there, it doesn't solve the problem, in many cases--it makes it a whole lot worse. I guess I have been dealing with this almost 25yrs, then I became gluten sensitive and really started feeling very bad. Lots of people, including some Drs do not really recognize this--yes they accept Celiac. However, even to diagnose that positively, they need a biopsy. I actually have symptoms of Celiac (including weight loss) but whatever blood work my gastro did, it did not show. I chose to take the advice of my gastro. It will be 3 yrs in Feb and I feel I have made progress with this diet and if this is what I have to do to feel well, it's worth it to me. As far as what anyone else thinks, well the choice is to take theirs or your Drs advice. I only listen to the advice of medical professionals.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2016)

What's FODMAP


----------



## Carla (Nov 1, 2016)

*F*ermentable* O*ligo-, *D*i-,  and *M*ono-saccharides*A*nd* P*olyols.  That is what it stands for. It is a diet developed for people with IBS. Certain natural sugars and fiber are poorly absorbed in the small intestine. This condition may be mild or it can get pretty bad. They used to recommend increasing fiber but that made things worse for me. This diet works but you really have to stick to it. No one should take on a gluten-free or LOWFODMAP diet without diagnosis. Though this isn't something brand new, it was developed by an Aussie and there has been great success. Of course, there still are doctors unfamiliar, I was lucky to find someone current and willing to try new things.


----------



## maplebeez (Nov 4, 2016)

Carla, sorry to bother you, but need your advice. After following the low fodmap diet & being symptom-free for over than eight weeks, I woke up with diarrhea this morning.  Just had blood work done & everything was okay. Don't know if this is from what I ate last night, stress, or just IBS rearing it's ugly head. Waiting for the Immodium to kick in.


----------



## Carla (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry you are not feeling well. Do you suspect a particular food? You had mentioned your nutritionist suggested trying new foods-are you doing that? It might even be a stomach virus.

Sometimes these things happen, like I mentioned, it isn't an exact science. It's hard to say what it could be, but often times D happens fairly quickly after eating. Caffeine possibly? Found in coffee, tea, chocolate? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## maplebeez (Nov 4, 2016)

Carla, I've been so careful with what I've been eating. Earlier this week had no problems with home-made chicken noodle soup or a small stuffed pepper. Dinner last night was a small plain Subway turkey sandwich on a white bun (no cheese or dressing) Problems started after waking up this morning. It's upsetting, because I had been feeling great, for two months, going back to my regular activities, shopping, socializing, eating out. This is upsetting, because I had been looking forward to attending a family christening & dinner, this weekend. Now all I can think about is having an "accident," during the ceremony or at dinner & thinking I shouldn't go. Imodium seems to be working... ate a 1/2 mini bagel & a little plain rice (about an hour ago)....so far so good. During the early part of summer, everything I tried eating, came gushing out....so I ate very little & didn't leave the house. Don't want to go through that again. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Carla (Nov 4, 2016)

Subway sandwich? Bagels? They contain gluten. Even white bread contains gluten as do all noodles and pastas, crackers, etc unless they are gluten-free. You would be amazed at all the things containing wheat and other forbidden glutens. Gluten is a big no-no on this diet--caution even to things like gravies as many people thicken it with flour. Especially be aware of processed foods, read the label. I can't say for certain if it is that but if you haven't eliminated glutens, that is a very important part of this particular diet. I am also gluten-sensitive so if I accidentally eat some, it can be days until I feel better. You may not be gluten sensitive, it is a whole other reason why gluten is excluded in LOW FODMAP.

I don't know what else to tell you, maybe you need to talk to the dr that advised you. There are good info books like the one my dr suggested by Patsy Catos, I think there may be others too. They also describe how to challenge certain foods to see if you can tolerate them. Hate to tell you this, but even lunchmeats are forbidden, I'm thinking because of preservatives. I can only tell you things I've read, I am by no means expert! I cannot advise you--I am still learning myself. I can tell you for certain, gluten is something to avoid on this diet. It can be found in chewing gum, candy, cookies--even our medicines. So, avoiding it is tricky. I shop in the gluten-free section of the grocery store--then must read any labels if it is processed to avoid anything that is not LOW FODMAP.


----------

